# Need suggestions for kitchen backsplash



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

A glass tile back splash might look nice. 
If you go with something that isn't square,for a different look consider running it vertically rather than using the traditional horizontal setting


----------



## DannyT (Mar 23, 2011)

we remodeled our kitchen last year and my wife picked a stainless steel mosaic


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

go to the store and buy a few different tiles. then tape them onto the wall. then live with that for a few days. 
it is very hard for me to make up my mind on things like this. and that is what i do to figure it out.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

I was thinking a combination of small black glass tiles with some stainless tile insets to break it up. The stainless mosaic shown in a prior post look nice though and would be a bit lighter than black glass tiles.

Play with tile sizes too. I am not sure how long the tiny tile trend is going to last.

What about some ceramic, rectangular, subway tile look in black with white to break it up?


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

I love the bevelled subway tiles. A classic tile with a bit of an edge to it.
Timeless in my opinion.

Kitchen looks great btw.


----------



## Rkn (Jun 21, 2012)

If you like the look of the stainless steel mosaic, consider buying metal ceiling tiles for your backsplash, that is what we will be putting in ours when we renovate next summer.


----------



## Pianolady (Jun 28, 2012)

Mixed tiles with glass accents would be nice.


----------



## shadytrake (Jul 8, 2012)

I love your kitchen but it needs a little color or movement for the eye.

This is a backsplash that I would use as a contender.
http://www.google.com/search?tbm=isch&source=mog&hl=en&gl=us&client=safari&tab=wi&q=glass%20mosaic%20tile&sa=N&biw=320&bih=356#i=406


----------



## shadytrake (Jul 8, 2012)

Well shoot. The link shows the wrong tile. I'll get it and post again.


----------



## fdf (Apr 5, 2011)

I would go with stone or slate tiles, colors differnet shades of beige, brown, and if you have window treatments or something else close by with another color, use a little of that for some pop...I think stone would go very well with your floor.
Very nice kitchen...very nice!!


----------



## notmrjohn (Aug 20, 2012)

My first thought on seeing the pictures was brushed steel, but then thought, too much metal. But a panel of that behind range would be easy to clean, all the way to ceiling, from wall cab on left to opening, ( I assume range is centered between them) framed on sides and top with 1/2 thick flat wood, like your flat panel doors, espresso color.
On other wall, under cabinets against wall, shallow open shelves, 21/2' to 31/2" deep. Thin shelves like Pianolady's spice rack, spaced similarly, side walls less than 3/4" spaced across at distance that looks good to you. Coming down half way to counter or to top of window sill. Shelves and back same color as cabinets, put spices and such on um. maybe some little boxes with fronts mimicing door and drawer fronts, mini cabinets. Below that and at sides if not full width, something like pianolady's stony bricky tiles complimenting counter top and accents complimenting and contrasting with top,cabinets, and appliances. Tiles on end wall, possibly on wall by range but I think they'd look orphaned over there. Possibly tiles immediatly above range to height to match other wall, with black frame metal starting up from them, then tile all way up to cab at side. Or some big boxy brushed metal appliance that you shove against the wall and don't let anybody look back there. Also like Dannys mosaic, in more subdued brushed metal under that cab?


----------



## Rotana (Sep 3, 2012)

Hi,
First congrats for remodeling your kitchen really it looks amazing and stylish. its simplicity gives me that feeling 
As u asked backslash is perfect when it as glass tile wall i tried them and they were stylish it will give u good look more than 10 years and more


----------



## sublime2 (Mar 21, 2012)

Nice job on the remodel!!


----------



## Pianolady (Jun 28, 2012)

PeterH23 said:


> I really like the backsplash that the PianoLady posted! It is very neat! Where did you get it? I would also recommend some sort of wooden mini blind too for accent on the window.


I should have added a link to the source of the idea, will do so now. When I redo my kitchen, this is going in. I'm assuming I'll have fun at the tile shop trying to match this pattern, might be hard to do at a big box store.

http://www.modernkitchentrends.com/2012/03/31/glass-kitchen-backsplash-ideas/


----------

